# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Stock Photo - Roses and Cards

## thangpham18

​ ​   <div style="text-align: center">*Stock Photo - Roses and Cards*
9 JPEG files | up to 4992x3328 | 45,7 MB​ 
​ 
​</div> 

[download][/download]


```
http://www.filesonic.com/file/26917953/Rose_Cards.rar
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=27532

----------

